# More on Mr. Leonard Bailey



## toolemera (Nov 4, 2007)

Folks

A few new pieces of information on Mr. Leonard Bailey:

Some PDF compilations of his patents, some of which are suprising
and
Two commentaries by learned barristers on the Stanley Rule & Level Co. v Leonard Bailey lawsuits

Both at:

http://toolemera.com/Manufacturers/Leonard Bailey/leonardbailey.html

Gary


----------

